
Buying a house in Your 20s – 40s - mooreds
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/one-mans-point-view-buying-house-your-20s-40s-gary-vaynerchuk/
======
yial
I truly don't understand the points about "status" and "keeping up with the
Jones". If you're trying to make businesses decisions, these shouldn't even be
factors.

Additionally, even as an entrepreneur, there should be some separation of
assets. While I realize there is a down payment associated with home
ownership, monthly costs, at least in my area, are smaller in comparison to
renting.

